# Have you tried Juma?  Very cool material.



## More4dan (May 13, 2017)

Turner's Warehouse added this material recently. I've seen it for knife handles but when the pen blanks came out I had to give it a go. Very easy drilling and turning. The kit is the Chrome Deco (Jr Harold Twist) from Exotic Blanks.

Danny







Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## bpgoldo (May 13, 2017)

Danny, good choice. Very cool looking material. New one on the list of stuff to try. Thanks for the demo.


----------



## MikeL (May 13, 2017)

Never heard of it but it sure looks interesting. Nice pen!


----------



## Jim15 (May 13, 2017)

Looks great.


----------



## stuckinohio (May 13, 2017)

I've been wanting to see a pen from it. Nice job. Looks great.

Lewis


----------



## More4dan (May 13, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> I've been wanting to see a pen from it. Nice job. Looks great.
> 
> Lewis





Lewis, here are a couple more views from the sides. The depth of the material doesn't quite show up in the pictures but you'll get some idea. 








Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (May 13, 2017)

Does that blank need reverse painting ?

Very attractive indeed !!


----------



## Dehn0045 (May 13, 2017)

Another beautiful pen Danny! Nicely done


----------



## LouCee (May 13, 2017)

magpens said:


> Does that blank need reverse painting ?



I was wondering the same thing, and if you did what color did you use?

Very nice work.


----------



## eharri446 (May 13, 2017)

I tried to find it at Exotic Blanks but could not find it there.


----------



## More4dan (May 13, 2017)

I did back paint the blank. I did scratch the paint with the tube but the tube doesn't show. I would paint to be safe. Here is the color I used. It was very close to the colors in the blank. 



Also the material turns really nicely with soft ribbons coming off the blank.  I turned with carbide and went straight to 500 grit wet sand and then through MM to 12000 followed by pink rouge on the buffer. 





Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## SteveG (May 14, 2017)

Hey Danny...I AM *SAD*,

Sad that I have not YET tried Juma.

It is definitely on my list to try. That is a beautiful color that you selected, and nice work on the pen! Thanks for posting.  :highfive:


----------



## More4dan (May 14, 2017)

eharri446 said:


> I tried to find it at Exotic Blanks but could not find it there.





The blank is from Turner's Warehouse. 
https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/products/juma-pen-blanks

The pen kit came from Exotic Blanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (May 14, 2017)

Thanks guys for the kind comments. The blanks I got were about 6" long so I have enough to make a Sierra style with the left over material. I also got the brown/golden color. What to make next?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Herb G (May 14, 2017)

Before I clicked on the link, I thought to myself "That looks a lot like reptile skin".
Nice pen my friend.


----------



## More4dan (May 14, 2017)

Herb G said:


> Before I clicked on the link, I thought to myself "That looks a lot like reptile skin".
> Nice pen my friend.





Herb thanks. I was looking at your profile and under your interests it reminded me of the importance of proper comma use.  [emoji2]. Maybe rearrange the order, "Cooking, my dogs ..." may give folks the wrong idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Herb G (May 14, 2017)

...


----------



## eldee (May 14, 2017)

Great looking pen. I have seen Juma before, but the turner did not want to reveal his source at the time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## More4dan (May 14, 2017)

eldee said:


> Great looking pen. I have seen Juma before, but the turner did not want to reveal his source at the time. Thanks for sharing!





Word was there was only one distributor for Juma in the US for the material, a custom pool cue supply company.  Then Turners Warehouse sent out an email about a month ago that they were selling Juma pen blanks.  The material is a thermoplastic that can be heated and formed. I'm guessing it's made with an injection molding processes. I've talked to others that have tried to replicate it without success. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (May 14, 2017)

I was also wondering about its opacity. I am not encouraging folks to buys outside our esteemed and supportive vendors, but  found some here, but no mention of it opacity. https://www.etsy.com/listing/514665952/juma-pen-blanks?ref=listing-shop-header-1


Sorry, I see that the blank was back painted...my fault for not reading all. My apologies.


----------



## OZturner (May 14, 2017)

Attractive Pen Danny,
Beautiful Blank, Excellent Fit and Finish,
Looks Great on the Jnr. Harold.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## More4dan (May 15, 2017)

Thank you Brian, your encouragement and support to me and others has been a great example for me. 

Danny 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## watch_art (May 15, 2017)

Atlas Billiard Supplies - Juma


----------



## Herb G (May 15, 2017)

watch_art said:


> Atlas Billiard Supplies - Juma



Too rich for my blood.


----------



## campzeke (May 15, 2017)

Now that is SWEET!


----------



## More4dan (May 15, 2017)

Herb G said:


> watch_art said:
> 
> 
> > Atlas Billiard Supplies - Juma
> ...





$10.95 from Turner's Warehouse for 3/4" x 3/4" x 6"

https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/products/juma-pen-blanks


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

